# Steelhead rod question...



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I get away with fishing a 6-7 weight rod for them?


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

murphy13 said:


> Can I get away with fishing a 6-7 weight rod for them?


easy answer is yes, i have been fishing a 10' 6 wt all this season for them. that being said, a 7 or 8 wt is definitely an easier way to catch these powerful fish. If you are comfortable with getting a fish in, in a timely manner with a 6 wt then go for it. Don't sit there and fight a fish for 20 minutes though haha.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have 4 rods that I use for steelhead, pretty much in order...

11ft 6wt(switch.....which is a little heavier than a regular 6wt)
10ft 7wt
9ft 6wt
9ft 8wt

My 7wt and the 6wt switch by far get the most use, but if I'm fishing really dinky ditches or early in the season when a light presentation to spooky fish is needed I'll use the 9ft 6wt. I rarely use the 8wt anymore since I bought the 10 and 11ft'ers...

7wt is perfect. 6wt will work but not ideal. With proper fighting techniques you shouldn't have many issues with a 6wt unless you hook into a big hot chromer. Don't use a 5wt or less.....


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks for your responses guys! I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Probably the most common fly rod you'll see on our rivers is a 10ft 7wgt. I've used one for many years and never felt I needed more rod.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I use a 7wt .... floating line for nymphs and eggs and a sink tip for swinging streamers....Ive used my 6wt a few times and had no trouble .....but if I lived closer to steel alley and fished them 2-3x a month ...... I believe a 10ft 7wt single hander is the way I would go .......Having said that I would rather learn to use a 2 hander for the streamers so I might get of of those as well and learn to use it.


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

X2 10ft 7wt


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Patrick123 said:


> 8 weight is a safe way of being able to get the fish in without fighting it to death, and not breaking your rod. It's way fun catching bigger fish on a smaller set up though like the 6 weight. If you don't mind taking a chance on breaking your rod your fine.



while breaking a rod is totally possible .... I wouldn't worry about it . If the drag is set right and you play the fish correctly you will most likey break the tippet well before breaking a rod. Ive landed big fish on 4wt & 5wts never broke a rod on a fish.....If the rod does break while fighting a fish it most likely had some damage from being hit by a hook are something and weakened it.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I use a 11' 7wt switch and 9ft' 8wt one hander............ 7 or 8 perfect I feel unless very experienced at fighting fish 6wt good too in Ohio.......... You go elsewhere and get big chrome 6wt no good........ good luck out there, tight lines


----------

